# Ceratopteris pteridoides



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

This is one of your home land treasures which some of my friends in Taiwan have been seeking for. Therefore it should be added into your local aquarium plants list, and you should be proud that you have a special species of the genus.
I've already collected almost all the species(about 4to6 species, excluding the varieties and sub-species) of Ceratopteris except C. richardii. Could anyone tell me how to get it? This species is said to be frequently used in your botanic institutes of college, while I don't know how to get it by this way.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Biker, 

You have been sending very nice pictures of interesting and unusual (at least to me) aquatic plants. In this forum, these pictures will soon be way down on the list and people will not know that they are there. I recommend that you send these pictures to the album on this site. The album has several categories that would be appropriate: Foreground Plants, Midground Plants, Background Plants and Misc. photos. If your pictures are in the album, many more people will see them. 


Thanks!


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I am sorry that the source of the database where I put these photos is now malfunctioning because of the holidays, but it should be fixed by tomorrow . In order to avoid this problem, I will do as you said.


----------

